# Mists of Pandaria



## Durin (Mar 21, 2012)

I am very much looking forward to World of Warcraft's new expansion Mists of Pandaria. The Panderans look cool.

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/game/mists-of-pandaria/pandaren/


----------



## gythaogg (Mar 22, 2012)

While the males are awesome (a complete racial caricature, but that's another story to be told another time), the females are still basically lady shaped, not panda shaped, and they look like the cartoon consorts of Pepe le Pew, whereas the males look awesome and fierce as well as all round and panda-y. Damn exaggerated sexual dimorphism on WoW.


----------



## Polarbear (Mar 22, 2012)

The females remind me of the female dwarf body wise a bit. So anyone been lucky enough to get a beta invite yet?


----------



## escapist (Mar 23, 2012)

The FA in me LOVES THEM! grrrr hehehe


----------



## SitiTomato (Mar 23, 2012)

All I know is that the male Panda there with the spiked mutton chops is giving me facial hair ideas.


----------



## vinarian (Mar 24, 2012)

Thats why I like the starwars mmo, I play a fat bounty hunter, wow just hasn't been fun anymore for me, and pandas completely ruined it!


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 24, 2012)

Completely agree. I played for about 6 years. Then I played Rift, or WoW 2.0. It is new and a fun one to play and brings back the memories of learning a new mmo as I had to do with Vanilla WoW. Plus, the rifts and invasions are awesome. 



vinarian said:


> Thats why I like the starwars mmo, I play a fat bounty hunter, wow just hasn't been fun anymore for me, and pandas completely ruined it!


----------



## Anjula (Mar 24, 2012)

Im into male ones, mraw. Me wanna play it


----------



## fritzi (Mar 24, 2012)

Never heard of this before but I could not agree more :wubu: to both!



escapist said:


> The FFA in me LOVES THEM! grrrr hehehe





Anjula said:


> Im into male ones, mraw. Me wanna play it


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm definitely going to become a motherfucking panda. That's for sure!

ATM i'm waiting on May 15th for Diable 3.


----------



## escapist (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the racial benefits of the Panda's too lol. 


*EPICUREAN*
Increases the stat benefits from food by 100%
*GOURMAND*
Cooking skill increased by 15.
*INNER PEACE*
Your rested experience bonus lasts twice as long.
*BOUNCY*
You take 50% less falling damage.
*QUAKING PALM*
You touch a secret pressure point on an enemy target, putting it to sleep for 3 seconds.


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 26, 2012)

escapist said:


> I love the racial benefits of the Panda's too lol.
> 
> 
> *EPICUREAN*
> ...



can you be a rogue? with the slow fall stuff you could fall forever!


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> can you be a rogue? with the slow fall stuff you could fall forever!



Available Classes:

Monk
Hunter
Mage
Priest
*Rogue*
Shaman
Warrior


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice, so they're finally doing it!  The last time Pandaren were supposed to become playable, it was an April Fool's joke.

It's good to see a proper fat male body available; I might actually return to WoW.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 27, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Nice, so they're finally doing it!  The last time Pandaren were supposed to become playable, it was an April Fool's joke.
> 
> It's good to see a proper fat male body available; I might actually return to WoW.



Did you totally miss the Tauran?


----------



## Goreki (Mar 27, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Did you totally miss the Tauran?


Ha, I have a level ten tauren called Lactia sitting in my dusty and long dead account. I can't see anthropomorphical races as anything but a joke.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 13, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Did you totally miss the Tauran?



The last time I played, you couldn't make them look so much as chubby, much less as tubby as a Pandaren. Has that changed?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> can you be a rogue? with the slow fall stuff you could fall forever!



Finally, a good counter against the Elevator Boss.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't get it....


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 15, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> I don't get it....



World of Warcraft


----------



## Windigo (Apr 15, 2012)

They should add a feature where you can make chars as fat as you like. I like the Pandaren look, but they're still chubby and not fat.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 15, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> World of Warcraft



Now I remember why we aren't married....this shit is far too nerdy for me.....and waaaay over my head lol


----------



## escapist (Apr 21, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> Now I remember why we aren't married....this shit is far too nerdy for me.....and waaaay over my head lol



Why do I feel like one of the Cheerleaders accidentally walked into the RPG room and couldn't figure out why we had a 20 sided die for a "saving throw". :blush:


----------

